# What will void warranties



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Would I void my warranty by putting a 2in lift on or a muzzy exhaust?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

They can void your warranty for a cup holder if they want to. It all depends on your dealer. I have brought mine in before as it sits and it was covered....


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice bike and so it's up to the deal more then anything.
Cuz I was talking to my boss about it an he said it could void it if I wasn't careful. How much have you put into your bike?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

lots & lots of money. I took mine to a dealer with tires & snorkels on it & they covered it. Called another dealer they told me if its snorkeled it voids the warrenty


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I could tell haha and I want to put a muzzy on but my dad said it's fine the way it is but he doesn't like loud..I do..which exhaust is the loudest?


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

my hmf is pretty loud even with the quietcore


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Is that the full system or slip on?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

My dealer voided my warrenty cause of snorkels and bigger but I threatened to call main office on them now all is well


----------



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

Newbruteforcetothegame- if your looking good loud exauste i would say hmf utility or swap series love the sound of mine


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

But remember...louder does not mean more power.....
A dealer can void you for tires if they want to. It's all in the dealer's hands.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:agreed: ...Anything mentioned above can void your warranty IF the dealer wants to be a jerk about it. Bigger tires, lift kit, exhaust, programmer or chip, snorkels, ...I've heard of someone not gettin covered because they installed a clutch kit. OR even if you bring it in and its obvious that your big tires caused the problem, then they may not cover that either. Completely up to Kawi as far as what they will and will not fix.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

technically they have to cover it regardless unless what you have on it can be proven to cause the problem that has happened. i took mine in way it sits and is covered only thing my dealer wont cover is a axle which is a gimme due to 30's and a motor full of water lol


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> Is that the full system or slip on?


 full


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

hey newbrute check out the exhaust sound clips thread below, might help ya with your decision:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=502&highlight=exhaust+sound


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Depends on what you take it in for. Say your motor is knocking and you have snorkels,they are gonna assume you went in deep water. But again they have to prove it was because of water damage.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Dealer warranty's are like strip clubs, in the end you'll get screwed out of all your money and still have nothing to ride


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i am my own warrenty department !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Best bet is to keep your parts that you remove and put them back on if it goes in for warranty. Just so you know, if you bring a bike in and they tear it apart to find the problem and they deny the claim...you are liable for the bill for the dealer tearing it down even if they don't fix it. 

Btw, yes I have a lot invested...lol.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya my dealer said we DO NOT COVER ANYTHING WITH THEM DAM SNORKELS ON !! I hate dealers.. They also told me that the rear seals are not a problem on a Brute... They are pretty lost here in MN... Thanks god for the forum.... I love this place...


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I can tell there 1bigforeman lol..I'd like to do a bunch of stuff to mine but my dad and gpa ride it to so I can't lift it two high


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Your warranty is only as good as your dealer.


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

That so true. !!! I really wish the dealers around here weren't so stuck up...


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I went to the dealer the other day and asked what would void my warranty, and he said a lift, exhaust, anything with the drive train, rejetting, wheels bigger then 26". Thinks I can put on are handle bars, 26" tires, any rims, new plastic, and that's it..I'm thinking of just saying **** it and mod it and do the work myself..what do you guys think?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can fix MOST problems that you encounter based on the "how-to's" on here... Some things are more expensive though.... I had a wiring harness changed out on warranty on my 06 SRA, wouldve costed me a couple hundred bucks and lots of headache. Kawi did it at no cost to me though :rockn:. Also, if you ride it hard and the motor decided to go on you, then thats something that they would probably cover as well as long as it wasnt swamped or run out of oil/water. ...Pretty much just weigh your options and decide.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just keep all of your stock parts that you upgrade. If you have any major problems that need warranty work, put them back on before you take it in to the dealer.:bigok:


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been thinking about doing that also so idk yet haven't made up my mind


----------

